# Presidential address 8 pm EDT September 8



## sieglinde

With a bit of sturm und drang, the Presidential address to a joint session of congress will be held on September 8th. MSNBC will carry the GOP Presidential debate in peace on Setember the 7th not disturbing Prime Time at all. The speech will probably be at 8 EDT and disturb chunks of your favorite summer shows.


----------



## JohnDG

sieglinde said:


> With a bit of sturm und drang, the Presidential address to a joint session of congress will be held on September 8th. MSNBC will carry the GOP Presidential debate in peace on Setember the 7th not disturbing Prime Time at all. The speech will probably be at 8 EDT and disturb chunks of your favorite summer shows.


Up against the NFL opener. 

jdg


----------



## sieglinde

I would have no idea. I don't follow football. That unfortunately cannot be replayed on Saturday as a reality or other new show could be.


----------



## smbaker

At some point the networks are going to give up on the POTUS and stop interrupting TV for him. It's like somebody Tivo'd him and keeps replaying him from time to time to say the same old thing. 

We have plenty of 24-hour news channels, if people want to hear him there's an avenue for it. Interrupting television should be reserved for things that are substantive and important, not yet another political speech. If this so-called economic plan was substantive and important, then he would have already released it in print form rather than sitting on it until the most convenient time to interrupt prime time TV. 

Needs less speeches, more actions.


----------



## mattack

...and would you have said the same thing for Bush speeches?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

sieglinde said:


> The speech will probably be at 8 EDT and disturb chunks of your favorite summer shows.


Pretty unlikely, since my favorite summer shows all seem to be on cable...


----------



## Rogerallen

NFL season opener is on the 8th not the 7th. The thread title says 8th, the post says 7th for the speech.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Rogerallen said:


> NFL season opener is on the 8th not the 7th. The thread title says 8th, the post says 7th for the speech.


No, the post says 7th for the Republican Debate.


----------



## Captain Video

I read somewhere that the WH, while not announcing a time for the speech, has said it would be over before the NFL game.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

The speech will begin at 7pm eastern, the football game starts at 8:30. The speech is expected to be over by then.


----------



## Hercules67

WhiskeyTango said:


> The speech will begin at 7pm eastern, the football game starts at 8:30. The speech is expected to be over by then.


+1000

Quit the partisan sniping. This is a TiVo thread. :down:

It has been repeatedly stated that the speech will be over BEFORE the game starts.

Also, all my shows are on USA network, so I miss nothing anyway.


----------



## sieglinde

That means the speech starts when most people are still at work. (of course the speech is about jobs so maybe it is aimed at the unemployed. 

I heard the same complaints when Bush was President.


----------



## mattack

I'm on the West Coast, but even though I'm a late nighter, almost all Presidential speeches are happening when West Coasters are still at work.. (Really, most people don't actually go home at 5pm anymore??)


----------



## Bierboy

WhiskeyTango said:


> The speech will begin at 7pm eastern, the football game starts at 8:30. *The speech is expected to be over by then.*


...but not the ignorant "commentaries" by the "experts"....


----------



## javabird

mattack said:


> I'm on the West Coast, but even though I'm a late nighter, almost all Presidential speeches are happening when West Coasters are still at work.. (Really, most people don't actually go home at 5pm anymore??)


Which is why it is nice to have a TiVo


----------



## smbaker

mattack said:


> ...and would you have said the same thing for Bush speeches?


Yes, I would have and I even may have. There's certain times when speeches are necessary (be it from Bush or Obama) and there's times when they're not. Give too many of them and it dilutes their ability to grab the attention of the public.

Unveiling yet another policy proposal, one that was developed without the consent of the parties that would actually need to pass it (making it very unlikely that it will be passed), just doesn't qualify as something the public should be bothered with.

This is true of whether it was done by Obama or Bush or whomever we have in office in the future. If they want to use the airwaves for political campaigning, let them buy airtime like everyone else.



mattack said:


> (Really, most people don't actually go home at 5pm anymore??)


From the traffic on the roads, it looks like most people are going home at 3pm these days...


----------



## sieglinde

Ditching work. Naughty naughty. 

Congress officially invited him so it is considered an important speech. Just my opinion but the snippit of the speech he gave today as a preview was interesting at least.


----------



## Rogerallen

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, the post says 7th for the Republican Debate.


Yea...I really need to work on that reading comprehension skills. My mistake


----------



## busyba

Bierboy said:


> ...but not the ignorant "commentaries" by the "experts"....


True, but it's not like Fox News Channel was going to have any football coverage anyway...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

2 episodes of rookie blue on ABC that night , looks like starting 1/2 hour later
CBS web doesn't show changes yet for Big brother fans.
pretty much will record NBC all night.


----------



## Bierboy

busyba said:


> True, but it's not like Fox News Channel was going to have any football coverage anyway...


...actually, the "major" networks (CBS, NBC, ABC) are the worst offenders IMO...


----------



## phox_mulder

CBS is saying the address is at 7pm Eastern, and expected to run 45 minutes.

This shouldn't affect any prime time.


phox


----------



## sieglinde

Unless the commentary goes to long but I suspect they will try to keep it to 15 minutes. Hmm, every address from a US President has been in English and I understand English. why the commentary is still a mystery to me. Sometimes it is good when they have someone from the opposition comment but that is all.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

phox_mulder said:


> CBS is saying the address is at 7pm Eastern, and expected to run 45 minutes.
> 
> This shouldn't affect any prime time.
> 
> phox


Ya ABC website is now showing Rookie blue at its normal time.


----------

